

Feminist Book Club for Men at Noisebridge - arabellatv
https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/Feminist_Book_Club_for_Men

======
frou_dh
It's unclear whether attendees are immediately raked over the coals upon
entering, or whether there's a small window in which one can request a Decent
Human Being screening to get chair privileges.

~~~
olgeni
It should be fine as long as you Check Your Privilege (TM) at the door.

------
arabellatv
I've fallen even more in love with original hackerspace, Noisebridge, with
this new course. Thank you Tom Lowenthal
([https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/User:Flamsmark](https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/User:Flamsmark)).
Class starts next Wednesday, Jan 8, 2014 and occurs every second Wednesday of
the month at 7pm.

